# HTC One M8 - My apps won't open!!! Please help!



## SukhiCookie

Hi

I've got a HTC One M8 that I've had for about a year now. It was working fine, and now all of a sudden some of my apps have started playing up.

Specific things aren't opening... like Gmail, Snapchat, YouTube, or even the Google Playstore!! (But others such as Whatsapp, Games etc are.) When I say not opening, I mean that they're actually crashing upon me trying to open them. While on the Playstore itself there's just the top bar and a blank screen whenever I try to open this.

I've no idea what's going on with it. I've done the usual Google research and I think it's linked to a pre-installed app called 'Android System WebView' - loads of people have said after un-installing this, it's resolved the problem for them. 

I've tried the same thing, it didn't work! And now I'm stuck with a downgraded version of the app since I can't open the Playstore to run my usual updates. 

I'm so confused as to what's going on with my handset Can someone please help me!!!???

Thanks


----------



## WindowsAndroid

Hello Sukhicookie,
I'm sorry you are having problems with your HTC ONE M8,
May I ask, have you tried updating to a newer software version?
If you have not received an update yet and as you have exhausted all other available fixes. You may need to factory reset the device. This will erase any pictures,videos,media and data on the device at the time of the factory reset. Backing up pictures and video's to a cloud based server, for example Google Photos, will keep your pictures and videos saved. To insure that your saved contacts are not erased, you need to make sure you export all your contacts to your Sim/SD card.
Please PM me if you require anymore assistance

Thank You,
WindowsAndroid


----------



## SukhiCookie

Hi, thanks for the reply.
My phone is currently operating on Android 5.0.1 with HTC Sense 6.0
I've searched for a software update but my phone is already updated.
I back up everything using HTC Cloud, and a standard Google account back up, but for some reason it won't allow me to initiate a back up myself (It seems like Backup functionally is affected too. The last automated back-up my phone restored, was 7 days ago, and I have information on my phone over the last 7 days that I need to keep hold of, so I'm reluctant to do a factory reset. 

Do you have any other suggestions please?

Thanks,
Sukhicookie


----------



## SukhiCookie

Just a thought...

I had another HTC M8 'back-up' phone which I recently factory reset and sold online as I no longer needed it.
Could this have anything to do with the problem?
I did a straight factory reset which removed all account details from the phone before I sold it online, surely this wouldn't have anything to do with the problem?

Thanks,
Sukhicookie


----------



## WindowsAndroid

I don't see how factory resetting your backup device would affect your current_ HTC ONE M8, _ even if they had shared accounts.
Its clear that we can't complete a factory reset as you have information that is needed that has not been backed up yet. There is a solution though... As the backup is automatic and the last backup was 7 days ago, it's only a matter of time until the information you require is safely backed up as well! After it's backed up you may try to factory reset the device again,this time knowing all your information is safe

Hope I helped,
WindowsAndroid


----------



## SukhiCookie

Thanks, I'm glad that's not the case.
I hope so! I'm just patiently waiting for the little icon to pop up at the moment so I can run the back up!
Is there any guarantee the factory reset is likely to work? I still don't understand what the underlying problem is.
You've been a great help, thank you!


----------



## WindowsAndroid

No problem,
Factory resets, also known as hard resets generally do fix software related issues, hopefully it works in this case as well
It's most probably caused by a software glitch or hiccup that's a bit stubborn to be removed by a soft reset, also known as restarting your device! Just make sure the auto backup function does save all the data that is valuable to you,wouldn't want to lose any data! Please do make sure to keep me updated on how it goes

_Happy To Help!
WindowsAndroid_


----------

